# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  My Mini M Journey

## zhaoronglim

Hi Guys

Just want to share my noob tank. It has been running for 3 weeks now.

Tank: ADA Mini M
Lights: ADA Aquasky
Filter: ADA Superjet ES 300 Lily Type (I'm converting to Spin Type soon as the there is too much flow)
Plants: HC and Dwarf Hairgrass by Tropica 1-2 Grow
Fauna: None yet but planning Green Neons some shrimps
Also using Twinstar Mini Anti algae

----------


## zhaoronglim

Please pardon me for the bad picture quality as this picture is from my iPhone.

----------


## memzsa

> Please pardon me for the bad picture quality as this picture is from my iPhone.


just wondering.. how much did you spent on the setup?

----------


## zhaoronglim

haha a lot  :Sad:

----------


## memzsa

> haha a lot


anyway looks amazing man !! worth every $, congrats

----------


## zhaoronglim

Thank you! Finally succeed in carpeting HC without any melt downs at all. Think flow, CO2 and lights are very important. The Power of ADA.

----------


## milk_vanilla

Great job,

If you have slightly slope at the back, it will be more awesome. But this is also considered success!

----------


## Ingen

Nice equipment set up and nice scape too. The two rocks look distinctively different, or is it just me? Perhaps can get something smaller than green neon, that would scale up the scape more, I think.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

NICE.

I drooled when i read your text..

----------


## felix_fx2

nice, all ada..
where you bought your ada super jet?

----------


## zhaoronglim

Well thanks all! I do have a slight slope at the back, maybe the picture didn't show it well. Something smaller than green neon? micro kubotai? My sister went Japan, so I told her to look out and buy if she saw at the fish shop. Man they do have big fish shop there!

----------


## serialain

Wow all your equipment is sexymatic man. This is one high tech mini tank. It must have been tough trying to carpet HC. I was recommended against using it as its terribly diva like. Congrats on your success!

----------


## AQMS

Super jet!!  :Shocked: .
Nice set up.
Update us on the super jet and the twin star nano.

----------


## zhaoronglim

Haha thank you serialain. Actually it was pretty easy for the HC this time. I do no know why but there wasn't any meltdowns and it just grew like weed (maybe it's the Tropica 1-2 grow?)! 

The pictures shows the different weeks of growth. I realized that not only co2 and lights are important, flow and trimming are equally important too! I have done 2 trimmings so far these 3 weeks. 

Daily fertilizers: 1 pump Brighty K, 1 pump Green Brighty Step 1 and 1 pump Green Brighty Lights. CO2 at 2 bubbles per second.

----------


## zhaoronglim

The Twinstar mini is definitely an overkill for a Mini M but I think it is essential as you do not want algae taking over while growing carpeting plants halfway through (which was what happened to me previously)! It sprays smoke every half hr making the scape looks foggy for 10 seconds haha. The ES300 lily type is also an overkill for Mini M. The flow is very strong now and I don't think fishes can swim well in it. Now I'm trying to change the pipes to the spin type (if SG sells) and see what happens. Overall I think twinstar mini and ES300 lily type is best for a 60cm tank.

----------


## limz_777

nice , well equipped , how much does es 300 cost in japan ?

----------


## zhaoronglim

About 600 plus SGD. Considering the pipes being included, the price is actually ok. And the motor is outside, so it does not make the water too hot.

----------


## milk_vanilla

Is there any so called boxing day or black friday in Japan ?  :Wink: 

Buy jet !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zhaoronglim

Haha I'm not so sure about that! Maybe you can check it out if there are any Japanese bros here

----------


## AQMS

When is your next filter cleaning? can you post pictures of the super jet?
I am curious to see what is inside.

----------


## zhaoronglim

Yup I'll be changing the anthracite to bio rio in a week's time, will definitely post pictures!

----------


## cherabin

The rocks really looked distinctively different as pointed out by Ingen. Maybe you may want to change out both to a uniform type? 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## zhaoronglim

Yes it is a different rock I have to admit but I really love the shape of them! Anyway all will be same when the rocks are green with algae haha.

----------


## bennyc

Rare to see superjet. Curious like zero to see the inside too!

----------


## ltsai

Can check one of the ADA videos on the supejet. It will show you how to assemble and clean the canister.

----------


## Ingen

Now I'm tempted to get the Aquasky 601 haha. Still afraid it may not be best, but the price difference for 602 is too significant.

----------


## zhaoronglim

Bro Ingen, 601 is more than enough to carpet HC on a normal 60cm x 30cm x 36cm tank. 602 is for higher tanks like the ADA 60h (45cm high).

----------


## ltsai

I have read bad reviews of Aquasky because of the acrylic stand. Better to check before you purchase it. Seems like GC is selling similiar looking design too.

----------


## qool

As long you do not use liquids which are corrosive to plastic you are fine. Being using the 30 cm and 45 cm for some time so far so good. Only point to remember is when move the light be gentle since the design is only latched on. 

Fishy business and GC are selling similar looking lights.

----------


## zhaoronglim

The nana lights at fishy business seems more powerful and better built than the aquasky.

----------


## anu182

Nice setup  :Smile:

----------


## zhaoronglim

Thank you anu182! I did a media change last night so as promised i'd post pictures of the ES300. Here it is.

----------


## zhaoronglim

continued...

----------


## Ingen

That canister shouldn't be in the cabinet! It looks too good for that. 

It is true that aquasky is way cheaper in Japan, can't seem to find any online site that sells it.

----------


## ltsai

What is the size of the UP co2 tank?

----------


## zhaoronglim

Haha Bro ingen i like it neat and tidy. The CO2 is 2 litre Bro itsai.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. I WANT. 


on a side note.. looks like eheim in stainless steel.

----------


## blue33

The design/concept is from Eheim Classic, the best filter ever made till today. This one is aesthetic(too bad hiding in the cage).  :Laughing:  The Twinstar ruin the scape. LOL

----------


## zhaoronglim

Haha I'm gonna remove the twinstar once all the algae eaters are in for a week. The twinstar's going into my soon to come ADA 60p in my office.

----------


## Ingen

That's quite a big tank to have in the office!

----------


## zhaoronglim

ok guys any suggestions for fishes for my scape? I was thinking either ember tetras or green neons. I don't like rasboras.

----------


## limz_777

should hid the extension plug as well , can hang inside

----------


## blue33

Most of the ember tetra the colour is not so orange, if you can find those striking orange would be nice. They are nice and peaceful fish.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Very nice setup!




> ok guys any suggestions for fishes for my scape? I was thinking either ember tetras or green neons. I don't like rasboras.


Ember tetras would add a dash of orange color contrast to your scape, and they will be easy to spot too.




> should hid the extension plug as well , can hang inside


I was going to suggest putting the extension plug inside the cabinet, then shift the shiny Super Jet filter _outside_ the cabinet so everyone can see... that filter really looks too good to be hidden away from view!  :Smile:

----------


## AQMS

Inside the super jet have no wool?

----------


## Ingen

Blue Axelrodi perhaps. Smaller than neon green, not as bright though.

----------


## Phillipians

Go for x-ray pristella. Very nice and also pretty smart. Knows when to come to the surface for food. Hahah. I have 10 of those. Nice fish that isnt too common. Alternatively get the balloon pristella. Cute and slow moving. Can be gotten at fishy business or east ocean.

----------


## zhaoronglim

Haha thank you guys! The extension is too long to be put in the cupboard, it's a mini m. The wool in the mini m is bio cube, which is made up of little square sponges. I think I'll just settle for ember tetra.

----------


## zhaoronglim

Acclimated 3 amano shrimps and 3 otos in today, hope they don't die on me. Haha and the new toy food glass!

----------


## zhaoronglim

Sorry for the pictures. Something's wrong with the iPhone haha

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Okay, wow... it's been a while since i've seen so much original ADA equipment in a tank setup! Awesome stuff.  :Well done:

----------


## blue33

ADA algae also?  :Grin:

----------


## zhaoronglim

Haha most of the stuff I bought from fishy business. They have almost all the ada stuff there.

----------


## zhaoronglim

Added in some ember tetra and sakura shrimps today! Also changed my pipe to a spin p but I broke the old lily pipe that came with the es300  :Sad:

----------


## memzsa

> Added in some ember tetra and sakura shrimps today! Also changed my pipe to a spin p but I broke the old lily pipe that came with the es300


ouch.. 
update us with a new pic of embers and sakuras

----------


## zhaoronglim

Here's the pictures!

----------


## zhaoronglim

Here's the picture.

----------


## zhaoronglim

Sorry something's wrong with my phone. I'll update again tomorrow using my pc.

----------


## bennyc

Nice filter, i also find it wasted to have such a beauty hidden. Putting it outside also helps to disperse some of the heat of the motor.

Any ember will color up when they have become comfortable in your tank. Mine did, i dont think i bought any high grades ones, such grab and go. But now they are very orange and the fins have black color. 
Balloon pristella is also nice, they are my latest addition and they love to school to together. I know it is not nice to buy "balloon" but they are simply just too cute.

----------


## bennyc

Oh under led lights the pistella will shimmer so i was "poison" in the fish shop. At seaview.

----------


## zhaoronglim

Haha I agree with the Balloon pristella, so cute! However I think it's too big for the Mini M. Yes my Ember is starting to get red.

----------


## qngwn

why you no buy ADA CO2 Tower...................... complete the whole set ma..

----------


## zhaoronglim

Because Ada tower costs 2000 plus sgd. I can start another high tech tank with the money. And their NA timer costs 500 plus. Did I forget to mention the air sweeper lol.

----------


## zhaoronglim

Week 4 after a big trim down on HC.  :Smile:

----------


## qool

Can I ask how did you prime the filter? The sucking method or Ada has a starter kit because the filter doesn't seem to have auto prime.

----------


## nicholasliao

Amazing. All ada items. How does the ada toy food item work?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## felix_fx2

> Amazing. All ada items. How does the ada toy food item work?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


press the top and it dispense fixed amount of food.

can see demo on ada's YouTube channel "Ada view"... 

they got some other product line you seldom see on shelf there also

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## zhaoronglim

Off the power plug of the filter. Suck with your mouth on the outlet until water flows in. On filter.

----------


## Nevada84

Wowwww a small tank yet high quality scape and equipment...nice one bro!

----------


## Sax

Nice tank. Nice talking to you this afternoon.  :Wink: 






> Hi Guys
> 
> Just want to share my noob tank. It has been running for 3 weeks now.
> 
> Tank: ADA Mini M
> Lights: ADA Aquasky
> Filter: ADA Superjet ES 300 Lily Type (I'm converting to Spin Type soon as the there is too much flow)
> Plants: HC and Dwarf Hairgrass by Tropica 1-2 Grow
> Fauna: None yet but planning Green Neons some shrimps
> Also using Twinstar Mini Anti algae

----------


## zhaoronglim

Haha thanks all!

----------

